# Black Jacket and Green Pants Combo



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

Just got myself a Arcteryx Theta AR jacket and a couple of pairs of snow pants. Patagonia Powder bowl and North Face Slasher both green. The jacket is black, I figured it would see more use then just on the mountain in that color.
Let me know your thoughts are on the black jacket green pants combo. Also thinking about picking up a pair of orange and blue pants to mix it up.

The Helmet is Smith Vantage and Goggles are Smith Prodigy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the darker green better then the lime one but they both look good with the other black stuff. I don't mind when one or 2 colors is different, I just think that these people you see with 4-10 colors look like a clown.... literally. You did good keeping it simple but standing out a little bit for those that need to find you (try finding a buddy in a crowd wearing all bland and dark colors)


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Yes, I do like a bit of color contrast for the jacket but not multiple colors. What about a Orange or Blue color pants to go with this black jacket?


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

My friend used that combo on the mountain and it works for him so i see know reason why it shouldn't work for you. Plus with the color contrast your friends should be able to find you more easily.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks good. I like how it's not too flashy. I went all out on the sales online and bought flashy gear i kind of regret getting. I got a special blend yellow crank jacket and purple airblaster pants. Haven't used them yet but from the view on the mirror I see a rainbow lol. The purple on the pant is pretty dark so it doesn't bother me too much. The only reason I care now is because I'm not riding!!!!


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Jtsang2000 said:


> Just got myself a Arcteryx Theta AR jacket and a couple of pairs of snow pants. Patagonia Powder bowl and North Face Slasher both green. The jacket is black, I figured it would see more use then just on the mountain in that color.
> Let me know your thoughts are on the black jacket green pants combo. Also thinking about picking up a pair of orange and blue pants to mix it up.
> 
> The Helmet is Smith Vantage and Goggles are Smith Prodigy.
> ...


I like that!
It also looks good with orange pants!
Here is a pick of me with
orange pants and Grey hoodie.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

MistahTaki said:


> Looks good. I like how it's not too flashy. I went all out on the sales online and bought flashy gear i kind of regret getting. I got a special blend yellow crank jacket and purple airblaster pants. Haven't used them yet but from the view on the mirror I see a rainbow lol. The purple on the pant is pretty dark so it doesn't bother me too much. The only reason I care now is because I'm not riding!!!!


I totally know what you mean..I also went crazy with winter gear sales..figured this is the best time of the season to load up for next winter.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

IndraRipper said:


> I like that!
> It also looks good with orange pants!
> Here is a pick of me with
> orange pants and Grey hoodie.
> ...


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

I like both of those, the pants that I had on were far too big, I like them baggy not quite that baggy but I got them free so I ain't gonna complain about them.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

Jtsang2000 said:


> I totally know what you mean..I also went crazy with winter gear sales..figured this is the best time of the season to load up for next winter.


I'm guilty of that as well. I'm looking for a new jacket and ended up getting a bunch of other gear. Still didn't even get the jacket.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

IndraRipper said:


> I like that!
> It also looks good with orange pants!
> Here is a pick of me with
> orange pants and Grey hoodie.
> ...


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Oh please no!
Never skied never will!


----------

